
Show HN: Fully incognito subscriptions – No fake names, no throwaway emails - brunoraljic
https://www.beeinformed.app
======
latexr
Typo at the bottom of the page (“auidience”):

> Mobile app for your auidience is available for Android and iPhone.

~~~
brunoraljic
Thanks!

